

Google Buys Local Restaurant Reviews And Recommendations Company Zagat - Jsarokin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/08/google-buys-local-restaurant-reviews-and-recommendations-company-zagat/

======
seewhat
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2974271>

